# Press Release: Dish Network's Award Winning ViP211/k DVR Conversion Available Soon



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH Network's Award-Winning ViP211® and ViP211k® DVR Conversion Feature Now Available to Customers​*
_*Original HD Receiver Can Convert to DVR with External Hard Drive​*_
*ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Nov. 11, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the third largest pay-TV provider and digital television leader, today announced its award-winning ViP211® and ViP211k® DVR Conversion feature will be available at the end of the month. The DVR Conversion feature offers customers the ability to convert their single tuner ViP211® and ViP211k® into DVRs by attaching an external hard drive.

The DVR Conversion feature is an ideal option for current ViP211® or ViP211k® customers who want to experience all the benefits of DISH Network's feature-rich DVRs with the simple addition of an off-the-shelf external hard drive.
"As a leader in high definition, DISH Network continues to expand its HD solutions for our customers, including finding innovative ways to take our existing technology to the next level," said Jessica Insalaco, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "Now customers ready to add in the benefits of DVR recording to their HD receiver can do so with ease, simply by plugging in an off-the-shelf external hard drive."
ViP211® or ViP211k® customers must call DISH Network to activate the DVR feature. Once activated, customers need to connect an off-the-shelf external hard drive between 50 GB and 750 GB. Customers can then access DVR menus similar to other award-winning DVR features, including name-based recording and search-based timer capabilities. Other features include a nine-day electronic programming guide, DVR functionality on both the satellite tuner and built-in OTA tuner, record and review conflict management, VOD capability, and the ability to play back a stored program while recording or watching another.

The DVR Conversion feature - engineered by DISH Network's technology provider, EchoStar Technologies LLC, an award-winning digital media leader in set-top box design and deployment - was honored with an International CES Innovations Design and Engineering Award earlier this year at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.

Customers pay a one-time activation fee of $39.99 to enjoy the DVR feature. More information on the ViP211® or ViP211k® DVR Conversion feature will be available toward the end of the month at www.dishnetwork.com.

###​
*About DISH Network Corporation *
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.78 million satellite TV customers as of Sept. 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP®722 HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Very cool. I think this is a great idea overall and hope other providers will soon follow in this idea.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

At least you made your headline correct--SOON.

Dish's title says available NOW, their article says END OF THE MONTH?
Well which is it? 
Evidently nobody at Dish proofreads their press releases.


----------



## twindaddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Customers pay a one-time activation fee of $39.99 to enjoy the DVR feature.


Do they also have to pay a monthly DVR fee like 622 owners?


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

If there is indeed no monthly fee, this will be extremely popular.


----------



## jubilee000 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lurker said:


> If there is indeed no monthly fee, this will be extremely popular.


I just contacted D*sh about this, and they say that it will cost you $39.00 for the activation of the service, then you may use an external hard drive to copy your content onto it, sort of like pocketdish. That's what the representative compared it too.

He also mentioned that the monthly DVR would NOT apply. I think its a great deal, but there might be some restrictions that regular DVR customers don't have. It's almost like a too good to be true type of situation. I will believe it when I see it.

Besides, INDY HD locals with the other guys have been on the air for over a year now even though D*sh tells me that due to our local stations not carrying HD content and the "non-interest" are legit reasons not to pursue them.. If that's true, why do the other guys think otherwise? Go figure.

Jubilee000
---------------------
VIP 211 HD receiver
311 Standard Def Receiver
Dishes pointed 61.5, 110,119


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

so it will only record?
not pause rewind and all that?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

It will act like a fully functioning single tuner dvr (pause, rewind, record, etc.). Its not really like a pocket dish because that is copying from a dvr that is already there to the pocket dish. This turns the 211 into a DVR.

It will be available on the 19th, and will be available on the VIP 211, VIP 211k, and the 411


----------



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

When this was promised last year...the expectations were that the $40 charge was identical to the external Hard Drive (archive) charge. If customer already paid the 1 time charge it would not be charged again...as is the case for me. 

Does anyone know if that is still the case?

Also, if a person is a DVR Advantage customer who does not pay extra for additional DVRs (4 currently)...would it be better to just upgrade to regular HD DVR (722 or something)? Not sure of the current fees


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> It will act like a fully functioning single tuner dvr (pause, rewind, record, etc.). Its not really like a pocket dish because that is copying from a dvr that is already there to the pocket dish. This turns the 211 into a DVR.
> 
> It will be available on the 19th, and will be available on the VIP 211, VIP 211k, and the 411


How about pause, skip, etc., for live TV?

Scott


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> How about pause, skip, etc., for live TV?
> 
> Scott


Yes. I believe it will have a 1 hour buffer if I recall correctly


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Software update is rolling out today.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

PAdishuser said:


> When this was promised last year...the expectations were that the $40 charge was identical to the external Hard Drive (archive) charge. If customer already paid the 1 time charge it would not be charged again...as is the case for me.
> 
> Does anyone know if that is still the case?


It's not. They're calling it a different feature - DVR Conversion vs DVR Archiving - with its own once-per-account upgrade fee for all 211/k receivers.


> Also, if a person is a DVR Advantage customer who does not pay extra for additional DVRs (4 currently)...


DVR Advantage only covers the first DVR and has a full DVR fee for every DVR beyond the first. The only way to get the fee waived on all DVRs is to subscribe to America's Everything Pak.


> would it be better to just upgrade to regular HD DVR (722 or something)? Not sure of the current fees


Probably, as long as you stay on AEP. A 722 would give you 3 tuners of recording vs 1, and can be used with EHDs from your other DVRs. Log in to your account on dishnetwork.com to see your 722 upgrade offer (often $125 but varies) and subtract the $40 211 DVR upgrade you're considering to determine how much extra it would be.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DustoMan said:


> Software update is rolling out today.


Oh, are you sure ? Source ? Perhaps you did read about it here ?

Actually it started yesterday for 70565979-74923337, and expanded for 70565979-76400325 today.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Probably, as long as you stay on AEP. A 722 would give you 3 tuners of recording vs 1


Actually it would be 3 vs. 2. The 211/211k/411 each have an OTA tuner that can be recorded off of as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> Actually it would be 3 vs. 2. The 211/211k/411 each have an OTA tuner that can be recorded off of as well.


I would add, it is *8VSB *tuner ie ATSC/digital tuner.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> Actually it would be 3 vs. 2. The 211/211k/411 each have an OTA tuner that can be recorded off of as well.


Seems more like 2 vs. 1. Can the 722 make 2 recordings while playing the 3rd tuner or can the 211 make a recording while watching the 2nd tuner?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Will see after Nov 19.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> Actually it would be 3 vs. 2. The 211/211k/411 each have an OTA tuner that can be recorded off of as well.


Yes, but simultaneously? Would be very nice. The description on the Tech Forum was a bit ambiguous in this area so I'll take a seat next to P and wait for user reports on the 19th.

JohnH, the 722 can record from all 3 tuners at once while playing back 1 or 2 recordings in Single or Dual mode. With 2 recordings in progress, the 3rd tuner is availble for live viewing in Single mode but may not be in Dual mode (no OTA to TV2, tuner 2 free but you're at TV1).


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

This would be great for me! I have a Tivo Series 2 connected to the 222 in the living room, and a 211 in the bedroom. I would be happy to turn the 211 into a DVR! Sweet!


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone know the 211 software version number that contains this feature? As of last night I had software version 523. Can I go get my hard drive today?

By the way, on the Dish Network Tech Forum they said that the $39.99 charge was per household. It would enable the feature in all STB in the house.

Rick R


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

523 is the 211 s/w for the DVR. I just got it last night.

I have to pick up a drive, but I've heard that some folks called and had it activated.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Please post reports as to how it is working. I want to do this, after I hear the pros and cons.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Rick_R said:


> By the way, on the Dish Network Tech Forum they said that the $39.99 charge was per household. It would enable the feature in all STB in the house.


If I remember correctly this is to enable it on all 211/211k type receivers. I believe this is separate from the EHD fee for the 622/722 receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, and ppl who activate DVR functions for 211 posted that.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I heard that some hard drives only work with Windows and not DVRs. Has anyone tried the WD My Book external hard drives with Dish Network?

Rick R


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

The WD My Book drives work with Dish. 

The drives have a sleep function when the USB port goes off, but Dish keeps the port active, so the drive never turns off.

So when not using them, you could remove power from the drive, o remove the USB port.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I am wondering if this hard drive will work: http://www.amazon.com/LaCie-External-Design-Poulton-301303U/dp/B00112BKM8
Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try it and tell us.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

newsman said:


> I am wondering if this hard drive will work: http://www.amazon.com/LaCie-External-Design-Poulton-301303U/dp/B00112BKM8
> Any ideas?


In general, any good quality USB 2.0 drive with right capacity should work. Many have reported success with all types of drives.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I got the 640 GB My Book. Works great. I did have to call Dish two times to get it activated. The first guy was confused and activated back up storage on my 622 by mistake. The second guy deactivated the backup storage and activated the 211 Hard Drive. Hope I don't get two $39.99 charges.

Rick R


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rick_R said:


> I got the 640 GB My Book. Works great. I did have to call Dish two times to get it activated. The first guy was confused and activated back up storage on my 622 by mistake. The second guy deactivated the backup storage and activated the 211 Hard Drive. Hope I don't get two $39.99 charges.
> 
> Rick R


Does it work like a normal DVR... pause live TV, skip commercials, etc?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> Does it work like a normal DVR... pause live TV, skip commercials, etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Scott


Foxbat's posts - answers to your questions.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

dunkonu23 said:


> Does it work like a normal DVR... pause live TV, skip commercials, etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Scott


THe answer is yes. It works just like my 622. The only difference I can discern is that it only has one satllite tuner. Every other feature and menu is identical to my 622. Except of course it has twice as much space as the 622.

The only drawback is the WD My Book has two blue lights on the front that flash. First one then the other then both. Since this is in my bedroom it is anoying at night. At three AM it was bothering my wife who threw a towel over it. I told her that was a no no as the drive has a lot of heat it needs to get rid of.

Rick R


----------



## mntmst (Nov 10, 2003)

Rick_R said:


> THe answer is yes. It works just like my 622. The only difference I can discern is that it only has one satllite tuner. Every other feature and menu is identical to my 622. Except of course it has twice as much space as the 622.
> 
> The only drawback is the WD My Book has two blue lights on the front that flash. First one then the other then both. Since this is in my bedroom it is anoying at night. At three AM it was bothering my wife who threw a towel over it. I told her that was a no no as the drive has a lot of heat it needs to get rid of.
> 
> Rick R


Yes, the blue led craze. Black electrical tape does wonders over them.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rick_R said:


> THe answer is yes. It works just like my 622. The only difference I can discern is that it only has one satllite tuner. Every other feature and menu is identical to my 622. Except of course it has twice as much space as the 622.
> 
> The only drawback is the WD My Book has two blue lights on the front that flash. First one then the other then both. Since this is in my bedroom it is anoying at night. At three AM it was bothering my wife who threw a towel over it. I told her that was a no no as the drive has a lot of heat it needs to get rid of.
> 
> Rick R


Thank you, Rick. Much appreciated. I was looking for a definitive answer and you gave it.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Foxbat's posts - answers to your questions.


It wasn't a definitive answer--no disrespect intended to you or Foxbat.

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> It wasn't a definitive answer--no disrespect intended to you or Foxbat.
> 
> Scott


Oops, may bad - he is posting on satelliteguys.us too - over there he gave much more info about your question.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> *DISH Network's Award-Winning ViP211® and ViP211k® DVR Conversion Feature Now Available to Customers​*





> The DVR Conversion feature - engineered by DISH Network's technology provider, EchoStar Technologies LLC, an award-winning digital media leader in set-top box design and deployment - was honored with an International CES Innovations Design and Engineering Award earlier this year at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.


It took me awhile to find this award on the CES web site (they give hundreds each year). The innovation is described as


> This software upgrade will allow customers to convert their ViP-series, non-DVR, DISH Network receiver to a DVR by simply connecting a USB 2.0 external hard drive and activating the feature.


The award was given in January, but the award-winning software couldn't be released until November. Hmmm. Does CES redate the awards if the company getting it couldn't actually make the software work until the following year?

What's Echostar submitting for 2009?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No, much as they don't take back awards for products that never see the light of day (5400DVD, 721 keyboard). The 2009 show should feature the ViP922 which is rumored to have already won an award, as well as being a reason having for that nifty keyboard.

Getting back to the 211/k, has anyone tried to max out the timers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some company did manufactures that 5400 DVD , I'm almost bought it at ebay; also seen FW for the model in Internet.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

In case any 411 owners are wondering, we are SOL at this point. No worky.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just in case someone will ask again [here] - from software standpoint both ViP211 and 411 are the same. 
From HW point of view - only Ethernet part is missing from 411.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Another success story. 500gb here. It works exactly as stated. It took five activation attempts, but all is well, now.

Scott


----------



## OBXHD (Mar 10, 2006)

Just hooked up my external hard drive today and you would think its a regular HD DVR. You can't tell the diffence. It works the exact same way as all the others.


----------



## ontwowheels (Nov 7, 2008)

Got mine up and running a day or two after it was released, good stuff, daughter loves it.


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if the hard drive can work both with the 211 and 622. I have the AEP package, do I have to pay 2 activation fees or are they waived since I have AEP.

Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if the hard drive can work both with the 211 and 622. I have the AEP package, do I have to pay 2 activation fees or are they waived since I have AEP.
> 
> Thanks


They are separate and not compatible with each other. Two different development projects. Pay for each separate, but additional like setups are not charged, apparently.


----------



## Bob Hess (Jan 2, 2007)

I installed a 750 GB hard drive on my 211 receiver a few months ago and it has been working just fine. 

Now, if I am watching something that has been recorded within the past couple of weeks, the playback will stop after several minutes and the receiver completely crashes and shuts itself off.

Anyone else been seeing this problem?

Bob


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

It's all related to software 524.


----------

